# Corrupt a Wish



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

wrestling_junkie said:


> *I wish I had a six pack*


Sure, I grant you a six pack of rat poison in liquid form.

I wish I was God.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I give you SimCity (2013).

I wish I could travel back in time to the 1950's.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Frooot said:


> I wish I could travel back in time to the 1950's.


There are no pony's and nod deviantart and andy of that other bullshit you like so much in the 50's

oh, and this.










I wish Kaitlyn would give me a handjob.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Frooot said:


> I wish I could travel back in time to the 1950's.


Okay, you're back in the 1950s. But you're in Mississippi and you're black.

Shit, ninja'd. Okay.



Patrick Bateman said:


> I wish Kaitlyn would give me a handjob.


Yeah, she gives you a hand job and your penis never works again. In fact, it resembles a twiglet afterwards.

I wish I had longer hair.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You are now a Highland Cow. As a plus, enjoy your new fun-filled life of eating grass, pissing and shitting for human consumption, and walking around the same quarter-mile area.

I wish I could own and care for a Beagle.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sure, I will give you a a beagle but he has rabies and fleas and takes about 10 years to be cured

I wish I was the next WWE Champion.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes but you get the spinner belt :cena2

I wish I was Bruce Wayne. Not Batman. BRUCE

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I make you Bruce Wayne, in George Clooney form.

I wish for this wish to not be corrupted.


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Wish granted. I won't touch your wish.

I wish to be with AJ Lee... in any form.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright, you're buried in the same grave.

I wish we'd hurry up and get going with space travel.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Congratulations! You're going into Space! But you have to Watch "Mission To Mars" 100 times for training.

I wish I wasn't in this stupid social psychology class.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> Congratulations! You're going into Space! But you have to Watch "Mission To Mars" 100 times for training.
> 
> I wish I wasn't in this stupid social psychology class.


OK you are now in my stupid organisational analysis lecture.

I wish I had superpowers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> OK you are now in my stupid organisational analysis lecture.
> 
> I wish I had superpowers.


Congratulations you have xray vision. But it only works on blokes, and mature woman over the age of 40.

I wish I was famous.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Congratulations you have xray vision. But it only works on blokes, and mature woman over the age of 40.
> 
> I wish I was famous.


You are Justin bieber.

I wish Daniel Bryan was WWE champion.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Congratulations you have xray vision. But it only works on blokes, and *mature woman over the age of 40.*


You act like that's a bad thing.

Bryan is champ but feuding with Khali

I wish I had some garlic bread.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You become famous for being raped six times in one day at Disneyland

EDIT - The Garlic Bread causes you to become extremely aggressive, and you go to jail for manslaughter.

I wish to rule North Korea


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Congralutions but the US bombs you in retaliation to you trying to hit Cali with a missile.

I wish my life was absolutely perfect in every way.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

ok, you rule North Korea.

Edit - you're Jesus, and the Romans are coming.

I wish I was buff like John Cena.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ok, you become buff like John Cena

I wish to rule North Korea

:troll


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay. But just before you became leader Kim Jong Un gave the go ahead, no there are retaliation missiles coming from various countries, and the NK people are actually starting to go against the power.

I wish for 1 more wish (classic).


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You get one more wish and continue the chain over and over but are hit by a truck before you are able to use it.

I wish I had a pizza right now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> You get one more wish and continue the chain over and over but are hit by a truck before you are able to use it.
> 
> I wish I had a pizza right now.


The pizza company ran out of spaghetti so topped it with worms instead.

I want to live somewhere warm.


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

You live in war stricken Iraq.

I wish I had an iPhone 5.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

SeanWrestling said:


> You live in war stricken Iraq.
> 
> I wish I had an iPhone 5.


uh ok? you have an iPhone 5. Sorry.

I wish I could bang Layla.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

You do, but with a stick, like a real stick, multiple times, and mutilate her severely, you are arrested and sentenced to the death penalty.

I wish People could fly.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

You can fly, but you are also layla. You get mutilated by me, who then gets arrested.

I wish Raw was 6 hours!


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Skyfall said:


> You can fly, but you are also layla. You get mutilated by me, who then gets arrested.
> 
> I wish Raw was 6 hours!


Raw is 6 hours and the other 3 is Brodus Clay dancing. I wish i was Ron Swanson.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

You are Ron Swanson, and bacon has become extinct.

I wish it never snowed in Pittsburgh!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It stops snowing in Pittsburgh permanently and the Penguins franchise relocates.

I wish Steve Austin was 15 years younger


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

He's 15 years younger but wrestling for TNA.

I wish I was the best MC alive.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, but your not famous.

I wish that I could become a Movie Actor


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations! You're now a movie actor! Now hurry up and drop your kecks, bend over and look happy, because the hardcore gay porno movie director has a tight deadline and a hundred scenes to film with you before the end of the day. You did bring your own lube, right?

I wish I had less knobbly knees.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations, your knees are less knobbly, but here's the catch. If you exert a moderate amount of force on either knee, such as even walking, you will cause permanent damage to your joint and/or joints. Best wishes!!

I wish I was filthy rich with money.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sure the money you have was robbed from banks. You are know one of the most wanted man for stealing millions and millions of dollars.

I wish I was dating Scarlett Johansson and Katy Perry without either of them knowing.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Your wish is my command,But it seems both Scarlett and Katy have been cheating on you from the start of your dating.

I wish my family would leave islam and religion altogether.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

But they decide to become Christians

I wish I could get a chance to work for WWE as head writer


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

But you're head writer of NXT.

I wish I could have the superpower of invisibility.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You get a job as head writer for *W*orld *W*restling *E*xtreme Backyard Wrestling starring Marty Jannetty and New Jack

EDIT - You get the power of permanent invisibility to women

I wish for a bumper car that I could drive around on the street


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You do, but it only travels in reverse 

I wish I was starting third baseman for the Boston Red Sox


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You start as third baseman for the Red Sox, but don't finish as you are hooked after 15 minutes and go down in history as the worst ever Red Sox third baseman of all time.

I wish I was brutally raped and murdered by a psychopathic serial killer.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Granted. But it is while you are already in prison serving life for the murder of your entire family. 


I wish Sunderland will beat Everton on saturday


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

They do beat them...beat them to death and the whole squad is put in prison and the reserves can't stop you from being relegated.

I wish I had new shoes.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

You will get the new shoes. But they will be twice as big as the ones you need and your friends will call you Krusty. 


I wish my new book I've ordered will arrive tomorrow


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The book arrives but it's written in brail.

I wish I would stop getting junk mail.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

It will stop but instead you will get nothing but bills and debt mail. 


I wish I could sleep with Brandi from *Storage Wars*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OK, you get to sleep with her... literally. No penetration allowed. 

I wish to tittyfuck Nikki Bella


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright sure... but they pop. Then Cena gets home and murders you.

I wish I could breathe under water.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You can breathe underwater, exclusively.

I wish actors would stop aging


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

They do, but they also stop acting. No more movies. Ever. Thanks for that!


I wish I could hit a hole in one during my round of golf tomorrow


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Granted but only after the girl you like propositions that she will sleep with you provided you do not outclass her at golf.

I wish I could levitate/maintain self-propelled flight.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Edit: Granted, but you will be unable to control your abilities.

I wish I could become a renowned politician.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Granted, but you get assassinated on your first day in office.

I wish the New York Jets would win this upcoming Super Bowl at the meadowlands.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> I wish the New York Jets would win this upcoming Super Bowl at the meadowlands.


The Jets win and it's glorious, but your success attracts Qatari oil sheiks who buy your club, move them to Arkansas where they have a chicken factory and rename your team The Arkansas Chicken People.

*I wish I was Justin Bieber. *




(Make this fucking good. )


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OK, you are now Justin Bieber. Unfortunately, you can no longer be with a woman over 15, and a bunch of angry holocaust survivors are planning on locking you in an attic for six years

I wish to freeze time


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Done. But you literally only freeze the watch on your wrist and the clock in your house


I wish I could meet Paul McCartney


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wish granted, but then McCartney get poisoned and you are thought of as the main suspect behind his death.

I wish I could be a famous pop star.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wish granted. But you're Lady Gaga 8*D

I wish I could read minds.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You can read minds... but only of newborns

I wish I had five more dollars in my itunes account


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I hope you like Justin Bieber because those are the only songs available on iTunes now

I wish I could travel back one year so I could take Kate Upton to my prom?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

K. Too bad you didn't specify which Kate Upton you wanted to take.

I wish I could see AC/DC live in the 80's


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Done. Here's a DVD of their gig in Madrid. They sing in Spanish aswell. Talented lads. Muy bueno


I wish I could win on my football coupon this weekend


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Granted, you win - but misplace the coupon.

I wish I could have amazing sex with Megan Fox and Katy Perry together in a threesome!


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Granted- but then you wake up annoyed that it was just a great dream and you have to clean your dirty sheets


I wish I could wake up without a hangover tomorrow from all the alcohol I will consume tonight


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Granted - But you wake up face first in your own vomit.

I wish I could own an NBA team.


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Granted - But you wake up face first in your own vomit.
> 
> I wish I could own an NBA team.


You do but it's the Charlotte Bobcats.

I wish I could win a Best Actor Academy Award.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You've been nominated for your realism in acting. That scene where you ate real horse feces was just fantastic.

I wish that I could make a big budget movie by typing the details into notepad.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

You do. But it's directed by Uwe Bol and it bankrupts him, you and the studio


I wish Chael Sonnen could beat Jon Jones in their UFC fight next weekend


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

He wins by stoppage after Bones cuts his head off with a knife

I wish that I could shapeshift


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

You can, but you can't control it and you can never return to your original self again


I wish that David Beckham would get recalled to the England team


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

He does - but England fail to qualify for the World Cup and Beckham is too old for any tournaments after that. 

I wish I could eat all the junk food I like and not get fat.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

legendkiller316 said:


> He does - but England fail to qualify for the World Cup and Beckham is too old for any tournaments after that.
> 
> I wish I could eat all the junk food I like and not get fat.


*Okay, but you get diabetes.

I wish for world peace.*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Okay, but you get diabetes.
> 
> I wish for world peace.*


Your dream of world peace.....and quiet is achieved. No musical device will now go above volume level 2. 

I wish I could headline Glastonbury festival.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

You do. In 2015. Nobody buys a ticket and its not on tv


I wish I could meet Paolo Di Canio


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jesus_Hong said:


> You do. In 2015. Nobody buys a ticket and its not on tv
> 
> 
> I wish I could meet Paolo Di Canio


He and his facist friends gangrape you.












I wish I had the body of Christian Bale in _American Psycho_.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> He and his facist friends gangrape you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have it, but it doesn't replace your body...he is dead, his body arrives in a body bag. Oh and someone dropped it in some mud.

-

I wish I could become an architect.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Cloverleaf said:


> You have it, but it doesn't replace your body...he is dead, his body arrives in a body bag. Oh and someone dropped it in some mud.
> 
> -
> 
> I wish I could become an architect.


You become one but the first building you design collapses on your penis.

I wish I could grow a Daniel Bryan beard.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

NewAgeHardcore said:


> You become one but the first building you design collapses on your penis.
> 
> I wish I could grow a Daniel Bryan beard.


You successfully grow one but a day later you lose your voice and arms in a terrible accident, thus you are unable to shave it or get anyone to and it gets so long you suffocate in your own beard.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## The_Max (Dec 8, 2012)

you can fly, but you get anal raped by an eagle.

I wish myself a happy birthday


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Granted, but you'll die at midnight.:hb

I wish I had the perfect girlfriend.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Too bad the perfect girlfriend sets you back about $25 at the adult bookstore, but all the holes are anatomically correct on her. 

I wish I had a million dollars.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You are now Des Moines, Iowas must wanted man for robbing 1 million dollars

I wish I was Kaitlyns secret admire?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

...You are! She still rejects you.

I wish I had every superpower Superman had BUT wasn't affected by kryptonite.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

I give them to you but will need to constantly sustain it using magic(Superman's other weakness, honest)

I wish I had you, yes you down there


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Erm...You get to meet me offline and I for some weird reason just keep trying to ruin your day.

I wish I could become the richest individual in human history.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

You have several ex-wives who take you up for child support, and a gambling problem.

I wish I never age.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> You have several ex-wives who take you up for child support, and a gambling problem.
> 
> I wish I never age.


Granted. Your mind and vital organs never age or deteriorate, but your skin still wrinkles as time goes by.

I wish I was the person who cured Cancer. (Corrupt this you heartless bastards!)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Granted. Your mind and vital organs never age or deteriorate, but your skin still wrinkles as time goes by.
> 
> *I wish I was the person who cured Cancer*. (Corrupt this you heartless bastards!)


Indeed you do find a cure for cancer, and become a worldwide hero. Unfortunately for you, a lunatic who lost his wife to cancer a few years ago blames you for not curing it sooner. He stabs you with countless VD and AIDS infected needles and dares you to cure whatever you come up with!

I wish I could get a job that pays twice what I make now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You get a job that pays twice what you make now but unfortunately for you it's Monopoly Money. 

I wish I could time travel.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wish granted, you are now the owner of the one way time machine that only travels to the time and spot your favorite relative died.

I wish i could throw rocks at people i dont like without suffering any consequences


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

K cool, but the people you throw rocks at make ten million dollars upon impact.

I wish I could like Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Granted, you are now obsessed with him, and will go broke buying all of his merchandise.

I wish everyone was nice to me on this forum.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oki, therefore everyone in real life is going to be mean to you.

I wish I could kill people without being arrested.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

@Make_The_Grade,Granted. However now that everybody is nice to you they are forced to be nice to everyone else and this entire forum becomes nothing but a playhouse Disney show where everybody loves and respects one another.

Edit: Damnit Sono! Alright you can kill people without getting arrested. Your mind forces you to become a suicide bomber.

I wish my girlfriend didn't want to have 5 kids and only wanted 3 kids like I want.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Granted. The third time she is pregnant, she has triplets..

I wish I was the Sun.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, she's having the other 2 with me now.

EDIT: You'll kiss earth and put an end to this galaxy.

I wish I could main event Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> I wish my girlfriend didn't want to have 5 kids and only wanted 3 kids like I want.


She agrees to have only three kids, but then gets pregnant for the first time and has quintuplets.

I wish I was a user other than Anark on this forum.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow Ana, 2 posts too slow, impressive dat.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck all y'all. You ain't seen the last of me.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Anark said:


> She agrees to have only three kids, but then gets pregnant for the first time and has quintuplets.
> 
> I wish I was a user other than Anark on this forum.


ok. You are now Shock.

I wish the next poster would use this smiley :topic:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

No problem , but i used it by editing it into an old post i made. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18544722-post53.html

I wish smoking was beneficial to my health.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Smoking is no longer harmful, but air now contains nicotine and the entire human race is doomed to die of lung cancer.

I wish for a wish machine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

obby said:


> Smoking is no longer harmful, but air now contains nicotine and the entire human race is doomed to die of lung cancer.
> 
> I wish for a wish machine


You have wish machine, but it will now twist your wishes. Want eternal youth? Enjoy living as a bady forever.

I wish for a giant mecha


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

You got your giant mecha but it predictably fell over and crushed you and everyone love


I wish this thread became a fixture of this section again.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

jerichosjacket said:


> You got your giant mecha but it predictably fell over and crushed you and everyone love
> 
> 
> I wish this thread became a fixture of this section again.


It is already on it's way. You have a good time posting in it. Unfortunately you keep getting repped by TehJerichoFan with homoerotic gifs in your User CP whenever you post in it.

I wish I was better at sports.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

As you wish. You did become better at sports but you still suck compared to anybody who is average at sports.

I wish marijuana was legalized everywhere on the planet.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, but it won't get you high anymore.

I wish I could see through women's brains to know if they either want the D or not.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted, but you have no control over this ability and what you learn drives you insane to the point where your a babbling madman in the corner ripping out your own toe nails.

I wish I could eat cake without putting on weight.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

You can, just don't eat alot of it and exercise regularly. Edit: i didn't corrupt this, so uh its healthy but all cake is mixed with diarrhea .


I wish i wasn't so lazy


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Some cyborg implants with a remote control in the hands of a sadist is your remedy

I wish I could sense fear


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

You sense fear, but only in yourself.

I wish the Springboks would win the 2015 Rugby World Cup


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

They do, but only because they are the only team to participate.

I wish I had an English Bulldog

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wish granted, but your bulldog will develop so much aggression that it will kill you in your sleep.


I wish I could time travel.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Granted. However you can only travel once and it is only to the stone age.

I wish I could fluently speak Russian.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Wish granted, but your bulldog will develop so much aggression that it will kill you in your sleep.
> 
> 
> I wish I could time travel.


Your wish is granted, but your time machine breaks down in 1350 in a black plague carrying rat infested field in Europe.

I wish I had a new house / new truck.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

You speak fluent Russian after being tortured by the KGB for twenty-five years.

Your new truck IS your house.

I wish I could teleport...


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted. But you are never able to stay in a single location for longer than 15mins.

I wish the Beyond Good & Evil sequel won't be an xbox1 exclusive (literally)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The squeal never happens at all.

I wish my girl would agree to have a threesome with another girl.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Your girl agrees to have a threesome, but only after you've truly accepted Jesus Christ as your lord and savior.


I wish I could bang Gandhi's girl


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wish granted, but you unknowingly contract a vicious case of AIDS and die within a week.

I wish I had a Lamborghini.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oki, but you're not allowed to cross the 30mph limit, like EVER.

I wish RAW doesn't take place at the superdome at the night after Mania next year-


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

As you wish , Unfortunately a shoot out happens backstage and 23 superstars/divas are murdered. RAW is cancelled.

I wish they would make an enjoyable sequel to the game _Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines_.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted.

But the game is published by EA who enforce a load of extra charges to play the game.

I wish I could enjoy a consistent summer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Granted that it's so goddamned hot the only thing consistant is you staying indoors.

I wish I could win the SuperLotto Plus.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted.

But the jackpot is made up of monopoly money.

I wish I could find something decent on the radio.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Granted, but that is the last song you will ever hear cause you go deaf afterwards.

I wish I didn't have a doctors appointment today.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Granted, but you end up with a fatal disease.

I wish I was born into a rich family.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Granted, but you get kidnapped and held for ransom. But your family didn't get rich by negotiating with terrorists so the ransom isn't paid and you're never heard from again.

I wish i was a professional sports player


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Granted, the only team that'll take you are the Miami Dolphins.

I wish I could jump higher.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SCSU said:


> Granted, the only team that'll take you are the Miami Dolphins.
> 
> I wish I could jump higher.


Ok, but you have no way of keeping your legs from breaking when you land


I wish I could see the future


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Granted, but the ability to know everything that will happen causes you to go mad with boredom.

I wish I didn't have to wait so long for Super Smash Bros. for Wii U


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Granted. You are given a copy tomorrow, but you can only use Mario and can only fight Mario.

I wish I could talk to animals.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Granted. But doing so kills you.

I wish I was better at studying.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Granted, you now go from "absolutely terrible" to just "terrible".

I wish more people would notice me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

More people notice you, but for all the wrong reasons.

I wish I could teleport.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Granted! You awake every morning, drenched in a pool of sweat, by the vision of your own death!

I wish I had a thicker beard...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ManureTheBear said:


> Granted! You awake every morning, drenched in a pool of sweat, by the vision of your own death!
> 
> I wish I had a thicker beard...


Granted, but its now so thick that small animals now live in it.

I wish I had a robot


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Granted, but he goes haywire and sets your house on fire.

I wish I was more known on this forum.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Granted, but you're known for being a shitty poster ALA KKF.

I wish that we would get a CM Punk Vs Brock Lesnar Series.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Your wish has come true, but the series only consists of 1* matches 

I wish I could swim faster.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You are now a fish and can never turn human ever again.

I wish CM Punk returned to using _This Fire Burns_ as a theme song.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Granted, but he's absolute shit after he returns and makes you wish he never did.

I wish Half Life 3 came out tomorrow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WOOLCUNT said:


> Granted, but he's absolute shit after he returns and makes you wish he never did.
> 
> I wish Half Life 3 came out tomorrow.


Granted, but once you load it up, it tells you you need a bunch of add-ons to play the full game.


I wished I had a harem of beautiful women.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

They all have aids.

I wish this site allowed porn.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Granted, but you get a virus from the porn that shuts down your computer.

I wish WWE would give Barrett a fucking WWE title reign already.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Barrett wins it at the start of RAW, accidentally runs over Vince's foot on his way out, and loses the title in seconds to Cena the following hour to instead start a feud with Hornswoggle.

I wish we'd start colonizing other planets.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ok. But then they all get attacked by the alien and no one lives.

I wish that this wish wasn't a wish


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

obby said:


> ok. But then they all get attacked by the alien and no one lives.
> 
> I wish that this wish wasn't a wish


Ok, its cancer


I wish that One More Day didn't happen


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

k. It is now replaced by _One Less Day_, in which Peter Parker is killed instead of Aunt May, and Mary Jane becomes the new Spider Man forever.

I wish I hadn't spoiled ASOS for myself


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

okay, but you somehow ran across spoilers for the other books after it, even the ones that aren't out yet.

I wish that I didn't have a couple big ass dents in my truck.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ok, but then the world explodes and I don't get to finish typing this sent-

I wish christian would get in the WWE title picture


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

okay he announces he's going after Cena, but afterward as he's going down the ring steps he trips and breaks his ankle, sidelining him for 6 months.

Wish Lebron James would go to the Sacramento Kings.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WOOLCUNT said:


> okay he announces he's going after Cena, but afterward as he's going down the ring steps he trips and breaks his ankle, sidelining him for 6 months.
> 
> Wish Lebron James would go to the Sacramento Kings.


James is now on the Kings. Looks like he had a serious career ending injury.

I wish I would advance to the next round in the history forum draft.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ok, you do. But then all your fingers break. CAREER ENDING INJURY

i wish for you to break the rules and not corrupt my wish for the next post containing the letter g


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, that is two wishes so it doesn't count.

I wish the New York Mets would win the World Series.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dan the marino said:


> Barrett wins it at the start of RAW, accidentally runs over Vince's foot on his way out, and loses the title in seconds to Cena the following hour to instead start a feud with Hornswoggle.


Hey, that's fine, I'll take it. So much for corrupting the wish.

The New York Mets win the World Series but as soon as they do, it's revealed that prior to the start of the World Series, they were bought out in secret by, and amalgamated into the New York Yankees, thus they are the true winners.

I wish George RR Martin would finish the last 2 fucking books already.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

He does, but he soon rewrites the books all over again because he didn't like his ideas in the last 2 books and you wait even longer.

I wish CM Punk would go back to his SES look already and stay in the main event.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He does....in roh, he got fired from wwe.

I wish I could go back in time and reverse the decision of this years Superbowl so that the 49ers win.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WOOLCUNT said:


> He does....in roh, he got fired from wwe.
> 
> I wish I could go back in time and reverse the decision of this years Superbowl so that the 49ers win.


Granted, but they lose to the Cowboys the next year

I wish I could travel 100 year in the future


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

To bad your time machine broke and your stuck there forever

I wish I could read minds


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

You can, but only Gandhi's and his weird fantasies drive you insane


I wish i had a porsche cayenne that could never crash or allow me to be hurt while in it.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

jerichoajacket said:


> I wish i had a porsche cayenne that could never crash or allow me to be hurt while in it.


Granted! Of course, this doesn't stop the bomb from going off as you open the door to get in...

I wish I was as strong as Antonio Cesaro!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

ManureTheBear said:


> I wish I was as strong as Antonio Cesaro!


Granted, but it is another Antonio Cesaro, not the wrestler. This Antonio is a 95 year old who's confined to a wheelchair because he's so weak his legs can't support his body.

I wish I could be head booker of WWE and could run the show however I wanted without any interference.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Granted, but the show goes out of business and you lose your job.

I wish i had a ps3 so i could get the last of us.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You get a PS3 but the only game it can't play is the Last of Us.

I wish Bryan was WWE Champion.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You get a PS3 but the only game it can't play is the Last of Us.
> 
> I wish Bryan was WWE Champion.


Granted, but he put in a comedy storyline with Hornswaggle


I wished I knew the truth about the JFK assassination


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You receive a computer system that has the 100% truth in regards to ever conspiracy theory ever. You only get a few minutes with it, however, as you are assassinated. By John Wilkes Booth.

I wish Game of Thrones was a daily show, but with the same production values.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I have given them the money and resources to make this happen, but YOU FUCKING DIE A HORRIBLE GRUESOME DEATH the day before it starts to run daily. A lovely service is held in your honor with a respectable spread and i attend wearing the finest linens .

I wish I had more money than i do


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

you are now seven cents richer

i wish for you to solve for x and y in this system of linear equations

2x + 3y = 6

4x + 9y = 15


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuck that.

I wish i could live on the moon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WOOLCUNT said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> I wish i could live on the moon.


Ok, you can but a meteor hits you

I wish I had a giant mecha


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Wish granted, non-operational 12-foot tall Lego model.

I wish a universal remote that could reach up to 200 feet.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WOOLCUNT said:


> Fuck that.


:kobe

OK, the universal remote is produced. However, TKOK is hired to do the job and doesn't do the math properly in engineering, thus rendering it totally useless.

I wish I could go on a shopping spree at Best Buy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Your power just got blown out and will take about a month to fix your electricity

I wish I could find the perfect girl for me by the end of this weekend an have a long and great relationship


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i don't see how that would affect my shopping spree :hmm:

Anyways, I'm going to be totally nice and break the rules. You meet a beautiful brunette girl with a great body and a hilarious personality who you share many hobbies and common goals with. 

I wish Chevy Chase would return to Community


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

obby said:


> i don't see how that would affect my shopping spree :hmm:
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to be totally nice and break the rules. You meet a beautiful brunette girl with a great body and a hilarious personality who you share many hobbies and common goals with.
> 
> I wish Chevy Chase would return to Community


I said that because since it a electronics store you wouldn't be able to use any of the products for a month, idk wasn't that good I guess.

Anyways, sure he returns as Clark W. Griswold and Allison is taken off the show so he can more TV time.

I wish I had an invisibility cloak?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i would be quite cool with the second part, seeing as Annie is my least favorite character

Anyways you can't take the cloak off ever, and your new girlfriend from two posts ago leaves you.

I wish I could type at 630 words per minute


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

obby said:


> I wish I could type at 630 words per minute


Granted. Nobody's fingers have ever moved faster when typing. Too bad the next time you pleasure yourself you mutilate your junk because you can't control how fast they move.

I wish my mind would stop going to dark places all the time.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

You get into a horrific car crash and now are a vegetable Terri Schiavo style, your mind doesn't go to any dark places though.

I wish everyone I know and myself live long happy prosperous lives where nothing bad ever happens.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Granted, you all are hooked up to a life support system that places you in a dream world. You can do whatever you want in the dream world and not get hurt in it. However, in the real world a hurricane hits, destroying the building you're in and causing the machine to malfunction. All of you are electrocuted to death.

I wish I could stop watching the Super Smash bros trailer.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ok, but doing so introduces you to heroin

i wish that dogs didn't age


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

all dogs start reverse aging and the species dies out.

i wish i could talk some sense into vince mcmahon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince has a brain aneurysm after his sanity has been restored, dies, and his idiot daughter now runs the WWE.

I wish GTA V was already released.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, therefore the PS4 is not releasing until 2015.

I wish I would be a pornstar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd actually be fine with that, tbh. It would've been more effective if you'd just said "It's the worst game of the year", lol.

You get into porn, and..... I don't quite know how to tell you this, SonoShion, so I'll let these guys do it






I wish Game of Thrones didn't prevent the release of their DVD's and Blu Rays until the following year that the season ends.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I don't understand this wish, so it happens but then you die a horrible death at the hands of Ramsay Snow

I wish PWG would get a TV show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> I don't understand this wish, so it happens but then you die a horrible death at the hands of Ramsay Snow
> 
> I wish PWG would get a TV show


Yeah, I just realized I fucked it up. That's exactly what they do now. What I meant was I wish they didn't hold them back that fucking long. In any event, death via a fictional character is a fine punishment.

They get one and it's cancelled after its first episode.

I wish WWE had competition again.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ok. TNA is now the biggest company in america, with Jeff Hardy as the star player

I wish I had a PS3


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

PS3? Okay, here










have fun

I wish everyone here would log out, right now


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ok. Everyone logs out because of a nuclear apocalypse and you are the only person left standing, destined to live a life of pain and nothingness. 

I wish I had a machine that could find the perfect movie for me


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

obby said:


> ok. Everyone logs out because of a nuclear apocalypse and you are the only person left standing, destined to live a life of pain and nothingness.
> 
> I wish I had a machine that could find the perfect movie for me


You are given said machine, which finds and gives you the perfect film, but whilst watching it it cuts out and won't play half way through.

EDIT - I wish I was better at sport

EDIT EDIT - Sorry for the shit wish, I forgot to post my wish, and rushed a boring question because I was scared of getting abused for being an idiot. There's a football in the corner of my room, first thing I saw..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You're better at sport, but only because you're up against crap people. You still suck against talented people. 

I wish I could sleep easier at night.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You're better at sport, but only because you're up against crap people. You still suck against talented people.
> 
> I wish I could sleep easier at night.


You sleep easy, great, but live an endless struggle to get out of bed, and miss anything important that happens in the morning.

I wish for good friends to not be whipped by their bitches


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll make sure your friends get given actual whips

I wish for a room for the both of us


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Wish granted, but I'm having flashbacks from the war and now I think you're the enemy... Sweet dreams ya bastard!!!!!111


I wish my electronics lasted a lifetime and if they were stolen, they'd blow up after I snapped my fingers.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wish granted, however falsely believing your electronics have been stolen you snap your fingers only to blow yourself up.

I wish sleep was optional.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted, but the entire population, excluding yourself, choose to stay asleep.

I wish youtube would stop tempting me to procrastinate.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sure, but Youtube's owners Google achieve this by blocking your access to the internet forever.

I wish people would realise I am a true descendant of the Fett clan and start hiring me to assassinate motherfuckers in all sorts of ingeniously badass ways.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wish granted...dies(in combat).

I wish to have a three-way with Natalie Portman and Mila Kunis.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Wish granted...dies, just as Kunis begins to remove Portman's bra with her teeth.

I wish people would corrupt wishes in this thread with better stuff than ...dies.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wish granted, post was edited however you still die in combat (beheaded by a jedi unk2)

I wish for powers from the film Chronicle.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

To bad it will only last 5 minutes

I wish had a week to hang out with Kate Upton, Katy Perry, Alex Morgan, and Scarlett Johansson


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You do, but they give you std's.

I wish my stomach did hurt.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Your stomach did hurt, because of the un-operable cancer that was there. However, before you even started chemo, a scan reveals that it has completely disappeared. Everyone rejoices, you become the idol of science, David Beckham wants your autograph, but then you are suddenly beheaded by a Jedi.

I wish my father hadn't been beheaded by a Jedi.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

okay, he gets chopped in half by a jedi.

I wish i was a jedi.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, you are a Jedi, but you are assassinated by one of my bastards, fuck knows which one but probably whichever one was aware that his father had been unceremoniously beheaded by one of your type, with a miniature grappling hook which he fired up your anus and then attached to the other end of a stampeding elephant, which just happened to be passing.

I wish this wish wouldn't be corrupted in any way by Peter Andre.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted. But as for all your other wishes, he's got first dibbs on corrupting all of them.

I wish I hadn't eaten all those Oreos.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wish granted, the oreos that you didn't eat however contained a special drug that would of made you irrepressible to the opposite sex.

I wish there where more hours in a day.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted. But you have to use them working.

I wish I had eaten the oreos mentioned above.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

be our guest, they were long past the sell by date anyway

I wish to use this






as a forum weapon sometime


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You do use it. And everybody laughs at your gall. But you shouldn't have used it on an Admin, and we will never see you on WF again.

I wish that the above scenario I just mentioned actually takes place. ^


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

it does. You use it, but one of the people that takes the site seriously learns your adress and goes to your house and blows it up with you inside.

Wish I had a job.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted.

But your job consists of testing mouse traps with your anatomy.

I wish I knew what I did to my shoulder to make it all hurty.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wasted wish. Not gonna corrupt it. You can have it.

I wish I could become a successful componist for films.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Your wish has come true, but the films go unfinished and unseen to the general public.

I wish I had the fastest internet connection.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

I grant you your wish with a full block on pornography or anything resembling anything erotic

I wish I was a kid again


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

you wish is my command, but you didn't say what kind of kid. so i made you a offspring of goat.

I wish that I was perfectly happy with every aspect of my life.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn, ninja'd by WOOLCUNT. Who is going to spend the rest of his life perfectly content with himself. It's just too bad that everyone he ever meets will instantly hate him and beat his ass just for being the smug, content bastard he is.

I wish I was the best fisherman in the world.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You become the GOAT fisherman, so great that you become a cocky motherfucker and try to go shark fishing. You get eaten by the real life version of jaws.

wish this song on the radio didn't suck.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OK, you now have the opinions of some random ass person that hates everything but that song

I wish that all I could do was win


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

okay, but this backfires when you win a trip to the moon and the rocket ship malfuctions with you on it and is stuck orbiting the moon forever.

I wish i got better grades in school.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations on getting better grades. It's too bad you spent so much time studying, you had no time for a social life, and die without ever knowing love.

I wish I could stop getting ninja'd in this thread...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

you do, your internet loses connection forever.

I wish that late nights shows did shows on weekends.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

They do start showing on weekends. Too bad about you getting narcolepsy and unable to watch them no matter when they are on...

I wish people understood me better.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OK, but every single living thing in the universe gets transformed into a brick. However, if there were people, they would understand twitter.

I wish I had Bill Gates credit card


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You get arrested for stealing Bill Gates credit card.

I wish my car didn't need any work.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

okay, you don't own a car no more. 

I wish i gas prices were $1.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

your car blows up

EDIT - your car blows up

I wish that I was the next person to post


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I currpted that wish by posting.

same wish as last time.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Time has reversed and gas is $1 again. But you haven't been born yet, so you don't benefit. But I do. :

I wish my wife was more adventurous.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

your car blows up

EDIT - great, she now wants to go to all kinds of places with you. sadly, your car blows up

I wish i could become the next person to post


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

^ You become me.... Moments before I die. 

I wish for the ability to shapeshift


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You have the ability to shapeshift. But you have no control over when it happens or what you change into. The forms you take on around small children lead to you getting locked away.


I wish I could get a nice nap for a few hours today, then wake up refreshed with plenty of time to get to work.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Your wish is granted but your work involves tasting numerous different types of animal feces for medical science. 

I wish I could live forever


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You live forever, but the future sucks.

I wish I could record my dreams


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish I could record my dreams


Your wish is granted, but you're only able to record, not playback. As a result, you start losing memory space for everyday things. 

I wish I could win a million dollars.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

You just won a million dollars... fake ones.

I wish I could be Dante.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

^ You are now Dante..... Yugoslav. A hobo from Russia who dies a cold lonely death in an alleyway due to frostbite. 

I wish Emma Watson, without STDs, would walk through my door and fuck me.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OK, she does so. She then cuts your dick off for assuming that she had STDs.

I wish I wasn't about to get sho-


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Got it. You didn't got shot _(I suppose that's what you meant)_. You were, instead, submitted to torture by Frank Castle.

I wish Christy Hemme wanted my D, with no STD's or interruptions.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

She can have your 'D', if by 'D' you mean dinner table. She now owns your dinner table, and she's STD free!

I wish I could teleport.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

As you wish. You can now teleport. However, to only one location: the core of the Sun.

I wish I could be paid *real* millions of Euros for every second I played Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Your wish is granted and you teleport...but something goes horribly wrong while teleporting, and you end up in North-Korea of all places. There you will get arrested for being accused of spying and sent to prison. 

I wish I could one day attend a CZW event.

Edit: Damnit, beat me to it.



ATF said:


> As you wish. You can now teleport. However, to only one location: the core of the Sun.
> 
> I wish I could be paid *real* millions of Euros for every second I played Red Dead Redemption.


Your wish is granted but when the money arrive, your bank account gets hacked and you lose all of the money. 

I wish I could one day attend a CZW event


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, you shall atend a CZW event... unfortunely, you kill yourself because of how terrible it is.

I wish to have Green Lantern's superpowers.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

You wish is granted.... That is all





Alright, JK your wish is granted but your head gets gashed open with razor wire, you go blind from light tube glass flying into your eyes, and you get framed for a bank robbery actually committed by nick gage. 

I wish more people read my BTB


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

ATF said:


> Ok, you shall atend a CZW event... unfortunely, you kill yourself because of how terrible it is.
> 
> I wish to have Green Lantern's superpowers.


Fine but your ring runs out of power while you are flying and you fall to your death. 

Same wish as above^


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

People are reading it, and they think it's absolute shit and red rep the hell out of it.

I wish I could punch through walls and not hurt myself.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted. But you are never able to feel a single sensation again.

I wish I didn't get cold callers at work.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

You're future endeavoured by a higher power :vince , thus being able to avoid the callers altogether

I wish someone would call me a "floor f***ing d***-head" DON'T JUDGE ME!!


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Granted, but only because your name has permanently been changed to it.

I wish my dog would stop trying to bite my toes.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Granted, he will bite your ass.

I wish masturbating to this comment wasn't so difficult.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Granted, now masturbating to women will be twice as difficult. 

I wish I would die ASAP.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Granted, but you're Jesus and you're back in time for Raw on Monday. And you have to watch it all the way through, adverts and all the crap. And then somehow your TV breaks and doesn't change channel, it just stays showing the ring as the arena empties and the crew slowly dismantle it. You can't turn away or even blink. You just sit there watching the ring being taken apart until eventually it's all done and the crew leave and you're just staring at an empty space. You do this forever, with your only entertainment being when WWE roll back into the same town and host a show there, which is once every three years.

I wish I didn't make this wish.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

UH OH! you appear to have caused a time paradox and as a result have multiplied yourself by zero

a bit upsetting I must say, I wish for you to come back into existence as if it never happened


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It never happened. But the paradox from your wish causes _you _to cease to exist.

I wish I didn't have to get up off my lazy ass and get something to drink.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You don't however a stupid homeowner by the name of Mike Litoris gives you some fowl off juice that leaves you with explosive diarrhea.

I wish I could've met Jean-Michel Basquiat and not be disappointed.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

You two start over and get along great, but the door hit you, HARD on the way out of the VISITING ROOM of Mississippi State Penitentiary

I wish to have the worst day ever


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For you, everyday is now like the movie "Groundhog Day". You have the worst day ever, and it keeps happening to you over and over every day for the rest of your life.

I wish WWE would stop having the special lighting for Sin Cara matches.


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> For you, everyday is now like the movie "Groundhog Day". You have the worst day ever, and it keeps happening to you over and over every day for the rest of your life.
> 
> I wish WWE would stop having the special lighting for Sin Cara matches.


Ok, wwe stop using the light because sin cara turn heel and he is the new wwe champion

I wish all the wwe divas ( but john cena) have sex with me


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You are locked in a room with all of the WWE divas. As one group, they all descend upon you, touching you inappropriately. One by one, they all leave in a matter of minutes, leaving official WWE Diva Vickie Guerrero to finish you off.

I wish I could bid on another, better job at my workplace and get it.


----------

